# CERF Test



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I have had the jitters all day, Riley was having his CERF test done.

Riley being my firt dog I am still learning and going through a lot of firsts..
We are happy to announce everything is NORMAL YEA....  

For anyone who lives in MA or NH there is a emergency hospital in North Andover that does CERF test's every Mon, Wed & Thurs. for only $35.00. If you get a group of dogs together the price goes down.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

LeeAnn, congratulations on you good results.

You are so lucky. Kodi's CERF cost $104. It is the only place to go to get it done. Kodi was normal, also, and he has his certificate. Shelby will be tested soon, as well. She is 8 mos.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow - great price, Leeann! I'm glad Riley is done with his test and that you got good news. Yea!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Way to go, Riley!!!  

I probably really should look into getting the boys' CERF's done, but then..... what will it change knowing what the results are if we're not breeding them? Is there any real, pressing need to know? What are people's opinions on that?

I just realized now that maybe Ricky's breeder might like to know, though she didn't request that he get it done.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey for Riley!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marj, considering the possibility of early onset cataracts in Havs, I think this test is worth having done. Other than the drops in the dogs eyes, this test is non-invasive, and really a snap. If a problem should arise, you could possibly prevent your dog from going blind at a premature age. It's just another way to keep informed about your pet's health.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly,

I can get Kohana's eyes and ears tested now - what else if she just turned one? Should I call U.C. Davis or call my vet and they will let me know - we go to Bishop Ranch Veterinary Hospital in San Ramon and most of the vets are from Davis. I know I need to wait until she's two for hips, heart - when?, patellas - 2 years old? 

Thank you!
Libby


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Libby, you can get Kohana's ears done in two weeks (drop me an email for info on when and where), and if you want to wait to get her eyes done (CERF), I can give you info on the next show clinic when I get it. Your vet should be able to do the OFA patellas (Kohana is eligible since she is over a year old). You can get a preliminary hip exam done now, but you can't get the final OFA hip exam done until she is two years old. There is a veterinarian in Santa Rosa that will do it for you without using anesthesia, but they usually book out in advance a ways.

Drop me an email for more info.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone.

Marj – Michele is right this is a great way to keep up on your pets health. It is also great to do for your breeder, it helps them keep track of any health issues in their line. We always say “make sure your breeder does all the necessary testing” but just because the parents are tested does not mean a health issue will not arise and a good breeder wants to be on top of this so they can pull the problem from there breeding program.

Michele – I think you now have another reason to come to MA. Maybe on your next visit up this way you could get Shelby done. The hospital is only 20 min from my house, you could come over and play for awhile then bring Shelby to have her CERF, I would be more than happy to watch Kodi while you are gone.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm going to have to look it up, but do any of you have a clue as to what these tests are called in French?? I'm being lazy here... I can ask at the vet clinic I suppose.

It's a good idea, yes. I wish Ricky's breeder was more interested in his health so they could know how all the pups in their litters are doing a year, two years from the time they were born. I'll still let her know though, once I get them done.

*Edited to add: * I just emailed a Hav. owner here that I met at a dog show last Oct. I'm sure she'll have some answers for me. I will also write our breeder since she did the testing on her own dogs. Duh! Just thought of it.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I just had both Dreamer & Tripps Cerf exam done. Both were ok and only cost me $60 for both. They did say some blood vessels in Tripps eyes that didnt regress(sp?). That it could be due to him being so tiny when he was born. So he wasnt sure if that would be an issue of passing Cerf, but it wont cause any problems for him in the future.
My breeder makes getting a yearly Cerf exam part of the agreement when you adopt a pup from her. She wants to keeptrack of any health issues in that line. She bred Dreamer a few times, so she wants to make sure she is healthy.
(this is Tripp @ 3 days old-told you he was tiny)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Now _that_ is a wee baby, Shannon!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That's not a bad idea, Leanne. Also, Iam going to show my DH your post. I keep telling him I'm right


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

AAawwwwwwww, what a sweet little thing!! Too cute!


----------

